# Vt365?



## TreeAce (Aug 5, 2012)

Any one running this engine in a bucket truck? Problems? A google search gave me info that made me raise an eye brow. I guess its pretty much a 6.0 powerstroke except the 6.0 has been jacked up with horse power that maybe to much for it. Thats just what I heard online. Any comments concerning the vt365 engine would be appreciated.


----------



## hdolyak (Aug 6, 2012)

STAY AWAY FROM THE VT365! I dont know about other people on this site but ive had terrible luck with my international 4200 with the VT365 its like 6.0 stroker but with less balls... we've run into alot of problems with ours and the dealer can almost never help. i pull a brush bandit 1590 intimidator and even with the truck empty it slugs along. please spend the extra money to buy a big motor i have a 4300 with the 466 too that works so much better, drives like a car with a full load and heavy chipper. but this is just my 2 cents


----------



## TreeAce (Aug 7, 2012)

hdolyak said:


> STAY AWAY FROM THE VT365! I dont know about other people on this site but ive had terrible luck with my international 4200 with the VT365 its like 6.0 stroker but with less balls... we've run into alot of problems with ours and the dealer can almost never help. i pull a brush bandit 1590 intimidator and even with the truck empty it slugs along. please spend the extra money to buy a big motor i have a 4300 with the 466 too that works so much better, drives like a car with a full load and heavy chipper. but this is just my 2 cents


Thank you for the input. Even the dealer admited it was "gutless". He claimed it was a good engine otherwise but I am skeptical about that. i dont want it.


----------



## hdolyak (Aug 7, 2012)

i love international but you'll be so much better the 466 under the hood


----------



## Mowingman (Aug 8, 2012)

Even the DT444 is better than that VT365. The 444 is the 7.3 Powerstroke. It is a little slow with a good load behind it, but if equipped with a 10 spd trans., it can get around pretty good.
Jeff


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 8, 2012)

I work in large truck salvage and will have to agree with the STAY AWAY group...They are known for multiple problems and the biggest is the are no longer in production....That has to say something about them..

The fact that they were only made 4 years makes them hard to find parts for...Even new parts are becoming obsolete....


----------



## hdolyak (Aug 10, 2012)

Mowingman said:


> Even the DT444 is better than that VT365. The 444 is the 7.3 Powerstroke. It is a little slow with a good load behind it, but if equipped with a 10 spd trans., it can get around pretty good.
> Jeff



its still to small of a motor for a truck of that size youre going to slap yourself for buy either of those pulling a load of chips and a chipper or a heavy bucket truck up a hill. Our under cdl truck plus an 8k chipper does 15 mph max on some of these hills.... the motors not anymore beefed up then a pickup with it. just buy a 466 and there will be no problems.


----------



## TreeAce (Aug 10, 2012)

what about a Cat turbo? Not sure if that is specific enough.


----------



## racnruss (Aug 12, 2012)

*vt365*

I would definitely stay away from a vt365. 

I called about a nice looking chip truck and when I found out the motor, the salesman said its a good motor as long as you only drive 10-15k miles a year and not for someone going to drive 30k a year. HUH? Now that is some salesman BS! So it breaks down in 2 years instead of 1. duh.

That being said, the DT 466 is not perfect either. Common failure is cylinder sleeves start leaking coolant into oil. Results are in frame overhaul for $8000 unexpected dollars. This just happened to my bucket truck (02 4800). When I called the local International shop and described the symptoms, he knew immediately what the problem was without even seeing the truck because it is so common.

So, you roll the dice no matter what. But your chances are better with another motor than the 6.0 liter.


----------

